# Help fine tuning my rifle



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Weatherby Mark5 Accumark in a 7mm rem. mag.
It should be shooting a pretty tight grouping but I am having a hard time finding any factor load that groups well.
I just want to cover my basics and make sure the barrel is floating right and there's no pressure points and the bedding is in proper order and all that stuff I know nothing about.
Is there anyone willing to physically help me out by looking over my rifle. Maybe we could swing some sort of trade, like GPS cords. of all my honey holes.:shock:
Anyway, I could use a good Samaritan.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd be glad to help. ----SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Run a dollar bill under the barrel and see if it gets caught up somewhere between the muzzle and the action...that will tell you if it's making contact somewhere or not.

I'm sure SS is far more qualified than I but I'd also be willing to help wherever needed.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll buy you a new rifle for the coordinates to your honey holes!8)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'd be glad to help. ----SS


I'll try to meet up with you sometime this spring or early summer.
Thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville, 
we also have a pretty good range/shooting area out my way that only a few locals know about. You can shoot out past 1200 +yards, if you want to check it out sometime.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I'll be working in your neck of the woods in April/May. I'll give you a call.-----SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll be working in your neck of the woods in April/May. I'll give you a call.-----SS


Looking forward to it.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Federal premium 165 Game king BT . Best factory grouping I've found . Around 1/2 MOA I've tightened that up with Hand Loading a 160 grain SBT. Good deer round. Kills elk too but blows a hell of a hole. I'm going to start testing Barnes bullets next. good luck


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll be working in your neck of the woods in April/May. I'll give you a call.-----SS


Now that' a studly act right there! Good on ya SS.


----------

